

Zynga loses much of its 'Facebook bounce' - bdking
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/250316/zynga-loses-much-its-facebook-bounce

======
alex_c
>While Zynga reports 150 million users, only 2.2% (or about 3.3 million)
actually pay to play. Further, 70% of Zynga's annual $800 million in revenue
comes from only 680,000 of these paying customers.

>In other words ... 70% of Zynga's annual revenue comes from less than one-
half of 1 percent of its customers.

Just curious... why is this regarded as a bad thing? It seems like a pretty
meaningless statistic to me - if you redefine "customer" to mean "people who
pay", the statistic goes away completely. It's just a freemium model.

Is it supposed to uncover some risk I'm not aware of?

